# Patency Capsule - know the CPT code



## cedwards (Mar 7, 2012)

Does any one billing for and getting paid for the patency capsule?  I know the CPT code to use is 91299 and in box 19 I put "PATENCY CAPSULE TO PROVE FUNCTIONAL PATENCY" We are sending along records which include industry literature, the radiology report done after capsule swallowed, colon & EGD report with pathology (if there is path) and the providers office notes with reason for capsule, etc but we are not being reimbursed. 

What are the documentation requirements for this?

Is it sufficient enought for the MA or Nurse who is giving the patient the capsule to document on our established patient H&P patency capsule ingested?

Any Suggestions on getting payment?

Thanks!


----------

